# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Libra fantastiko-shkencorë

## Do Not Tread On

Libra fantastiko shkencorë

Meqe ky eshte nenforumi i Agnosticizmit dhe Ateizmit dhe zakonisht fantashkenca largohet shume nga fete tradicionale (pra është më afër Agnosticizmit/Ateizmit), pamvartesisht se nuk i ofendon mesimet themelore qe ato japin, po paraqes nje liste personale me libra te fanta shkences. Disa kam frike se nuk gjenden te perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe por jane mjaft te famshem boterisht.


*"Dune"* nga *Frank Herbert*. Nje kolane disi e gjate qe ka mjaft tematika interesante, perfshire tematika libertariane.

*"Revolta e Atlasit"* nga *Ayn Rand*. Nje liber voluminoz i botuar edhe ne gjuhen shqipe ne tre vellime. Perkthyer nga i mirenjohuri Amik Kasoruho. Ne Amerike eshte bestseller. Ka brenda tematika kryesisht filozofike, ekonomike, politike por nuk mungojne edhe ato fantastikoshkencore. Eshte nje roman here distopik, here dieselpunk. Duhet lexuar me patjeter sepse ne Shqiperi dhe me gjer ne Europe mungon nje dritare e tille kulturore.

*"Efekti Barnhauz"* - Autore te ndryshem. Nje liber me tregime fantastiko shkencore qe ia vlen te lexohen. 


[Listen personale do ta perditesoj vazhdimisht, sapo te lexoj te reja po te me kujtohen te tjere...]

----------


## Cerebro

Librat janë tepër të mirë, pavarësisht se Revolta e Atlasit, edhe pse e ka brenda tematikën ateiste është më tepër i natyrës filozofike-ekonomike. Një që doja të shtoja është *Robert A. Heinlein - "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress"* sa për të të përmendur një nga veprat e tij fiksion, e ambientuar në një shoqëri anarko-kapitaliste.

Pastaj, meqë jemi tek pjesa e Ateizëm-Agnosticizmit dhe meqë ateistët nga natyre janë tipa racionalë, nuk mund të lëmë pa përmendur *1984 - George Orwell* roman distopik që duhet lexuar me patjetër, mbase në vend të ndonjë nga ato romanet e kotë dhe të bezdisshëm francez apo rus.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Revolta e Atlasit, nuk ka natyrë ateiste. Përkundrazi ka natyrë thellësisht shpirtërore por, një lloj mistike që shkon përtej fesë së rëndomtë. Mbase, nga idea kryesore që e përfshin gjithë veprën, _ku njeriu është një lloj zoti më vete_, pra krijues brenda Krijuesit - krijim brenda Krijimit, prandaj iu drejtohet njerëzve krijues, atyre me vullnet që sjellin zhvillimin dhe që mbajnë gjallë këtë botë... mund të përflitet si atesite, por kjo nuk e bën të tillë  si vepër. 
Mendja është "Zoti"! ...dhe ata që mendojnë janë "zotër"

----------


## Cerebro

> Revolta e Atlasit, nuk ka natyrë ateiste. Përkundrazi ka natyrë thellësisht shpirtërore por, një lloj mistike që shkon përtej fesë së rëndomtë. Mbase, nga idea kryesore që e përfshin gjithë veprën, _ku njeriu është një lloj zoti më vete_, pra krijues brenda Krijuesit - krijim brenda Krijimit, prandaj iu drejtohet njerëzve krijues, atyre me vullnet që sjellin zhvillimin dhe që mbajnë gjallë këtë botë... mund të përflitet si atesite, por kjo nuk e bën të tillë  si vepër. 
> Mendja është "Zoti"! ...dhe ata që mendojnë janë "zotër"


E drejtë...

----------


## CRO

> E drejtë...


Nuk eshte e drejte, eshte gabim ajo qe thote. 
Mendje leshatakja Fleur Blanche ia fut kot... Çka tregon se nuk e njeh fare Ayn Randin,por njeh propaganden qe behet kunder vepres se saj.

----------


## Selena1

http://consciouslifenews.com/quantum...brain/1188088/

----------


## Ciarli

Librat dhe kultura ne pergjithesi e tokes eshte pjelle Aziatike, peshperima Azazelesh xhindesh injorante dhe te cmendur per boten e Zotit qe mesojne genjeshtra dhe marrezi te nxehta nga pamundesia per tu matur me boten perendimore, te perendishme apo zbulim te cuditshem, dhe nga pamundesia per ta pare ate, sikur te ishin libra Abisesh(botesh te tjera me kulture dhe nivel) apo Iblisesh(dijetare nen vargonj te humbjes se qarte kunder absolutit dhe te bindur brenda rregullave te Tij, atehere edhe do na duhej te dyshonim per to. Psh bota nuk eshte fare rrumbullaket por si nje loje kompjuteri ka nivelet dhe dyert e saj per ne bote te tjera dhe pushteti absolut i Zotit e ka mbyllur dhe rrethuar keshtu, ndonese ka armiq te Zotit qe levizin fshehtas dhe punojne kunder Tij edhe pse pa shprese per fitore, por te lumtur ne mbijetese dhe parajsen qe kane krijuar fshehtas dhe ilegalisht.

----------

